# So I have my first Haunt!!! Sort of! Maybe?



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

So I have the opportunity to coordinate a rather large haunted attraction this year in a beloved yet long abandoned theme park, the first of its kind in this location. Who wouldn't love to do this! Only catch is I have no budget, pretty much no volunteers, possibly no electricity, and can't really start until after this weekend, and can't leave anything of value up for fear of theft/vandalism. Did I mention that almost 2500 people are 'going' on the Facebook Event page for this?? :googly: Sooo....

Anyone with experience with this kind of thing know of any secret tricks of the trade they'd care to share? Any tips on pulling actors out of no where? Or just hold me while I cry for getting myself involved in this?http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Virtual hug and faith in you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be happy to let you cry on my shoulder, Syt:jol:

Is it possible to advertise for volunteers on the event Facebook page? That might be a place to start. You might also consider contacting any local community theater groups as a possible source of interest in helping with a haunted attraction. Most of them are also used to working on a small budget and know a little bit about getting something done on a short timeline.

Is someone backing this project other than you? You definitely need money for insurance as well as any building you need to do.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Roxy, I'm almost afraid to use the Facebook page (it has over 25k followers, this is a very popular park back in its day.) as for that few have came forward from the page haven't seemed to work out. I think people like the _idea_ of helping at this park more than actually helping. They are all excited until I give them a time to meet me there, then they suddenly have to wash their cat's grandmother or something. That is my biggest frustration.

We are in contact with the local theater groups, and just are not getting any real response from them. I'll keep hammering them lol

There is some budget, insurance and such is covered by the park's owner. The owner has a small business, and is using the business to make the payments on the park. This event, like the other two events this year, profits go towards the restoration of the park. And that's another issue I keep running into. Everyone assumes he is a 'millionaire' because he bought the park. But he isn't, by far. Frankly, a GoFundMe for this park would solve all of this, but the owner is old school I guess, I can't talk him into starting one...yet.  His ultimate goal is to restore the property into a near-year round artist colony and event park. Several craftsman have 'claimed' a building for their use and are cleaning and restoring them. The park's original glassblower from the 70s has even returned to his old building!

We do have about 250 solar path lights right now, and I have purchased 250 flameless tea candles to use as well. I have what props I've made. ( and what I will make, I've been in the shop working like a deranged hummingbird on meth)

The park as about 3500ft of asphalt trail that runs though it, encircling the man made reservoir that used to be the trout farm. I'd like to use about 700ft of this (I can't use all of it unless a bridge is re-decked) as a sort of haunted trail. This path connects the 'town square' to the other half of the 'village' including the old chapel. The 'town square' will be the area with power if we get it, and be the scare free zone with the vendors, food and games. This trail and the other part of the village could be the scary part. If I could get the people for it that is.http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like the usual problem with "we're interested unless you actually expect us to DO something"

If the park has historic value, the owner should look into getting a grant to assist with restoration. Point him in the direction of this web site:

http://www.arkansaspreservation.com/Preservation-Services/grants-programs

As far as artistic programs (which an interactive Halloween haunt might qualify as), you're too late to apply this year, but if you do something next year, you should check into the Arkansas Arts Council grant programs:

http://www.arkansasarts.org/Grants/home

Are there any local groups who are also interested in helping with an activity that will support restoration of the park? If not, you might be saddled with tapping into family and friends to assist you. If it turns out to be popular, getting volunteers for next year would be a little easier.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

this sounds like a daunting task, but you can do this.

i would hit up local vendors to be sponsors, offer them free advertising at the haunt & social media in trade for stuff you need to borrow.
"all generators supplied by joe's hardware"

or ask if they want to volunteer instead, or if you can put up a sign in their shop.

old school grass roots methods might gather some volunteers that don't use social media, or haven't seen the post.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would the event be run as a fund raiser for a charity or cause?
If it's for a charity or cause, you can usually use that same charity or cause to help you rally the troops/public support. Often time, you need to just word your request so that the potential workers see benefits for themselves, rather than just sweat and labor.
As an example, instead of just saying "Help wanted to build props for Halloween production" wording your plea to something like "Learn faux finish, prop building and other skills while helping out "cause name here".

I understand your frustration with the volunteers you've encountered via Facebook so far, but the reality is that most of those challenges are what we all usually face when dealing with volunteers, Facebook or otherwise. You have to go through a whole lot of "wannabes" before you find the ones who actually want to, and are willing to work. Don't try to set up meeting of single people at the park, but plan on groups instead. This puts a bit of peer pressure on them to show and actually follow through, but also shows them that they would not be alone in the adventure. As you go on, you will find the natural leaders who will attract more of the same type, and they will help you cull the bad apples, and yes, there will be some.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like the usual problem with "we're interested unless you actually expect us to DO something"
> 
> If the park has historic value, the owner should look into getting a grant to assist with restoration. Point him in the direction of this web site:
> 
> ...


Yes Roxy, thats the problem I guess! I'm comforted to hear its common and not just me. lol

I don't really know where the park stands as far as historic, You would think so, you probably know what park I'm referring to at this point. lol but that is a great suggestion that I will pass on to the owner next time we speak. And as for the Arkansas Arts Council, I've been talking with some folks from the Ozark Arts Council, which is under the AAC's umbrella, for actors, but again, see line one. lol

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

BillyVanpire said:


> this sounds like a daunting task, but you can do this.
> 
> i would hit up local vendors to be sponsors, offer them free advertising at the haunt & social media in trade for stuff you need to borrow.
> "all generators supplied by joe's hardware"
> ...


We've been pursuing this too. My friend that is co-organizing this with me actually organizes the local Zombie Tag and Zombie Crawl events, and this is the primary way that he funds them. (additional profits go to charity such as the food bank) He's been trying to get sponsors for this, but this event isn't in the same town so most of our usual sponsors are not interested, and we are also running into the mentioned 'millionaire; issue. Most businesses are reluctant to aid since this isn't a typical charity, or that 'he has lots of money, he bought the park". *beats head of desk*


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Would the event be run as a fund raiser for a charity or cause?
> If it's for a charity or cause, you can usually use that same charity or cause to help you rally the troops/public support. Often time, you need to just word your request so that the potential workers see benefits for themselves, rather than just sweat and labor.
> As an example, instead of just saying "Help wanted to build props for Halloween production" wording your plea to something like "Learn faux finish, prop building and other skills while helping out "cause name here".
> 
> I understand your frustration with the volunteers you've encountered via Facebook so far, but the reality is that most of those challenges are what we all usually face when dealing with volunteers, Facebook or otherwise. You have to go through a whole lot of "wannabes" before you find the ones who actually want to, and are willing to work. Don't try to set up meeting of single people at the park, but plan on groups instead. This puts a bit of peer pressure on them to show and actually follow through, but also shows them that they would not be alone in the adventure. As you go on, you will find the natural leaders who will attract more of the same type, and they will help you cull the bad apples, and yes, there will be some.


Thanks fontgeek, like I said, it is a private venture here, so I don't have that kind of pool of people to draw from, with i did!

Maybe I'm still wading though the 'wannabes' as you say. This is vert aggravating. As the park is about a 45 minute drive for me, I've been trying to set up meets when I am already planning to go down there. I had lined up three separate contacts, none showed. But thats a good idea on the peer pressure, I'll allude to them that a bunch of people may be coming, maybe they'd be more likely to show up themselves.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Many that say they want to help, they mean, tell me where to stand and scare people on Halloween night. They do not mean I will help with painting, building etc.. maybe folks would show up for projects if they got fed, but I would assure that pizza does not get delivered until certain projects are completed, otherwise they will eat then take off. Fun stuff..


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

iowachap said:


> Many that say they want to help, they mean, tell me where to stand and scare people on Halloween night. They do not mean I will help with painting, building etc.. maybe folks would show up for projects if they got fed, but I would assure that pizza does not get delivered until certain projects are completed, otherwise they will eat then take off. Fun stuff..


I'd almost agree but when I has folks saying they have props to loan, have experience as they've had haunted trails before, and will even come out with their mowers and trimmers to beat the brush back until I give them the time and date. Then they start back peddling.  Pizza would work great! But who is paying for it? I can't pay for this event out of my own pocket. lol


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Its been a while since I posted about this, so I thought I'd update!

Its only two weeks away, and I have gotten some really cool things lined up! I have 5 food vendors with a wide range of eats and treats! A magician that will contact the spirit world! A real psychic that will read palms! A mess of kids games and activities! And most noteworthy, the Haunted Hayride into the creepy area of the park, to the old chapel and cemetery! If you have been following my 2015 prop building thread, you know everything I've made for this event so far. I think it will be great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that things are moving forward on this for you, Syt! I know it was a bit touch-and-go for a while.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah Roxy, it was! Since I changed the plan to make the haunted trail a hayride, I think I need less actors. I got a message yesterday from a fellow in with the local theater saying him and his friends would like to help. So I may have that covered.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, I've worked out a deal with the food vendors, they will accept vouchers I make to feed my volunteers! A little more incentive!


----------

